

Ask HN: How does one find startups to intern for? - jonalmeida

I&#x27;m looking to intern for a startup since I&#x27;ve worked in a corporate mobile company already. I&#x27;d appreciate everyone&#x27;s opinion of what they think are the best companies to apply to.<p>EDIT: Assume moving anywhere isn&#x27;t an issue (currently living in Canada if it matters).<p>Thanks
======
jason_wang
I would recommend instead of finding companies that are looking for interns,
target a company you want to intern for and reach out to them directly.

This is definitely the more proactive method of landing an internship. But the
more successful interns I have worked with all had an idea what they wanted
and they went straight for it.

~~~
jonalmeida
Honestly, I have a rough idea of what I want, but I feel like applying to
startups that actually needed help.

I tend to think I work really hard and efficiently as possible, so I like to
help in what ways I can. Since I'm looking for an internship now, I figured I
could apply to companies that had a dire need for interns.

The win-win scenario is that the company gets the help, and I get the
experience (obviously).

~~~
jason_wang
What's your area of interest? Mobile? Web App? Front-end? Backend? If you
don't mind sharing.

~~~
jonalmeida
I've worked on native UI application development on mobile. Automation testing
with various frameworks.

On the side I've been learning/working on some web development. Most of my
experience in that has come from building my website using Jekyll and some
node stuff here and there.

I learn fast (fast enough to be useful) so throwing something new at me is a
familiar and welcoming experience.

------
csdreamer7
Where do you live? Are you prepared to move to the Bay Area if not already?

~~~
jonalmeida
Just updated my question; moving shouldn't be an issue.

